# Semester in Thailand



## gwarmonger (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello, 

I am a 28 year old male American. I am planning on taking a semester of online classes from my home university and adventuring around Thailand for 3 months (or potentially more). Maybe some people can point me in the right direction... 

Just a little background info - I have never been to Thailand. I have been to Asia - South Korea, Japan, China...2 years in Korea (one year in a dorm, one year in various long term guesthouse situations).. visited the others. 

I want to go someplace cheap and was originally going to go to Mexico but it seems a little too shady right now. 

So like I said, I will have online classes and I will actually have to spend a fair amount of time studying, so this is not a trip all about partying (though I intend to do some of that).... I am basically just showing up and I don't know anyone. I thought maybe I'd just start off with a room reserved in a guesthouse in Bangkok.

From Bangkok I am thinking that Chiang Mai might be a good place to start out with a room for a month? It sounds like less of a party atmosphere and maybe cheaper than the other major cities. 

Can anyone recommend a place to stay in Bangkok for a week? Or maybe I should go right to another city, rent a cheap room and then come back to see Bangkok after I figure things out a bit? 

Also... I would really appreciate it if anyone knows any really great places to stay for a month at a time anywhere in Thailand really. I'd say $300 a month would be ideal...AC is nice. Cheaper is nice...no more than $400 a month. I basically want to find a nice home base, someplace in an area that is not TOO hectic, but not countryside boring either. Maybe someplace near a nice little bar/cafe area where expats hang out. Someplace where I can easily go for trips for few days. It seems there is no lack of accommodations all over Thailand...it is a little daunting to know where to go. I'll probably figure it out when I get there eh? 

Sorry, not a whole lot of direct questions in here. Just looking for some general advice...mostly on which city I want to try to initially settle into. Northern sounds nice as I am not overly concerned about the beach and I prefer less heat. 

Thanks!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Enjoy*



gwarmonger said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a 28 year old male American. I am planning on taking a semester of online classes from my home university and adventuring around Thailand for 3 months (or potentially more). Maybe some people can point me in the right direction...
> 
> ...


OK - Warmonger:

First things first. Visit a Thai Embassy website; Royal Thai Embassy, Washington or Royal Thai Consulate - General Los Angeles and review visa requirements. Ensure that you are "legal" during your visit to Thailand. No work allowed without work permit. You may need to check-in with immigration or do a border run, etc. 

As far as accommodations. In your shoes I would check into a good hotel for the first day or two. You need a little trip recovery time. Then use that first day or two to visit guest houses. Don't book over Internet - too expensive and unknown. You need to see the place. Listen to the noise levels, review cleanliness, good AC, access to public transportation, good food, etc. 

Bangkok is expensive, relatively speaking. However, if you stay away from the high class tourist areas you can find "reasonable" accommodations that will easily fit your budget. 

Khao Sarn Road in Banglamphu is the well known backpackers haven. Good for an "on-the-cheap" starting place. Google Khao Sarn Bangkok and review. Settle there for a week or two to get used to Thailand. Then decide if and when to visit other locations.

Anyway, this info will give you a place to start. Get a Thai phrase book. Read a little on Thai culture. Use your commonsense and always be careful. Enjoy your trip.

Good luck.


----------



## gwarmonger (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Do you think I should book a hotel in advance for my first day there..one with an airport shuttle? I am thinking a shuttle will probably best since maybe I won't want to immediately deal with unfamiliar taxi practices. And..where should I go immediately upon arrival? Go right to Khao Sarn Road? Are there any places you recommend when I very first arrive..I probably won't mind splurging $50-$100 for a nice resort room or something... ps its GWARmonger, not Warmonger lol..google Gwar.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

gwarmonger said:


> Thanks for the tip. Do you think I should book a hotel in advance for my first day there..one with an airport shuttle? I am thinking a shuttle will probably best since maybe I won't want to immediately deal with unfamiliar taxi practices. And..where should I go immediately upon arrival? Go right to Khao Sarn Road? Are there any places you recommend when I very first arrive..I probably won't mind splurging $50-$100 for a nice resort room or something... ps its GWARmonger, not Warmonger lol..google Gwar.


gwarmonger: Sorry on the misspell - hazard of spell check.

Yes, I would book a hotel close to or on Khao San Road in advance. I would also, as you say, get one with an airport shuttle. One less thing to worry about. I can't offer a suggestion on which hotel to use, as I never stayed near Khao San. However, use a hotel search website and read the travelers reviews for advice. You won't have a problem. Good luck.


----------



## gwarmonger (Jun 3, 2012)

stednick said:


> gwarmonger: Sorry on the misspell - hazard of spell check.
> 
> Yes, I would book a hotel close to or on Khao San Road in advance. I would also, as you say, get one with an airport shuttle. One less thing to worry about. I can't offer a suggestion on which hotel to use, as I never stayed near Khao San. However, use a hotel search website and read the travelers reviews for advice. You won't have a problem. Good luck.


Cool, thank you, I really appreciate the advice. I will probably be posting more once I get closer to the trip. I have been reading everything I can about Thailand. I am very excited. Reminds me of the first time I went to Korea... I researched like crazy trying to figure everything out in advance....once I got there, all of my preconceptions went out the window...and I had a great time and everything went perfect.


----------

